

Request for feedback on .NET version numbering issues - ern
http://www.hanselman.com/blog/RequestForCommentsIssuesWithNETAndMicrosoftProductVersioning.aspx

======
ern
There's a poll as well: <http://twtpoll.com/swgdwm>

